# Adding visor to road helmet



## lafd5246 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever added a visor to a road helmet? I have an older (5 years or so) bell sweep r helmet that is very nice. I am now looking to add a visor to it for the trail. The new sweep has attachment plugs, mine doesn't but I was thinking that I could us good double sided foam tape or something to attach the visor. A replacement visor is like $5 vs. buying a new helmet. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Industrial strength Velcro


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A hook and loop fixing sounds like the best idea, so far. Whatever you do, don't cut into the helmet, or melt it with aggressive glues.


----------



## lafd5246 (Aug 24, 2012)

My thought was to trim the tabs off the new visor and attach it with a removable (in theory, anyways) type of adhesive. I like the Velcro idea, I will probably give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My detachable visor occasionally gets bumped just enough to dislodge it. That is probably a good thing and prevents any permanent damage to the visor or the helmet.


----------



## ColoradoTravel (Sep 16, 2012)

what is the best helmet band to buy to add a visor?


----------



## ColoradoTravel (Sep 16, 2012)

or is it easier to buy one that is already put together?


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy Moly


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

lafd5246 said:


> Has anyone ever added a visor to a road helmet? I have an older (5 years or so) bell sweep r helmet that is very nice. I am now looking to add a visor to it for the trail. The new sweep has attachment plugs, mine doesn't but I was thinking that I could us good double sided foam tape or something to attach the visor. A replacement visor is like $5 vs. buying a new helmet. Thanks for any help you can give me.


A five y.o. helmet likely needs to be replaced just because of the age and possible U.V. degradation. Seems like an opportune time to get yourself a nice new one.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've seen some threads on Slowtwitch about this. A lot of guys were using the LG visor on their Giro helmets. I believe they were wedging them in between the foam and the shell. I wouldn't, but that's what some folks are doing.
__________________

It's all here :  Sedona Trail l stores in Sedona AZ


----------



## evelynbrown000 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the velcro idea too. We all know the added precautionary safety and comfort of having a visor while biking under the sun.


----------



## lafd5246 (Aug 24, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> A five y.o. helmet likely needs to be replaced just because of the age and possible U.V. degradation. Seems like an opportune time to get yourself a nice new one.


Honestly, probably not much u.v. degradation as shortly after I bought it I had a kid and didn't ride very much. I ordered the visor, $8 and will post up how the install goes. May be a goofy topic, but I just spent a lot of dough on a new bike, pack and pedals and I'm just trying to save a little green where I can.


----------



## evelynbrown000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good brands of visor..


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I just picked up a giro helmet a few months back. Came with a detachable visor. I just leave the visor on regardless of riding mtb or road. I have 1 helmet used for both bikes. I see no need to remove the visor while riding on the road.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Why not just buy a cycling cap? Then you also have something to absorb sweat and keep it from dripping in your eyes...


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

That's what I did and it works better on and off road than a visor even ones that are adjustable 15 degrees like Giro or Bell. But some may not like that idea because the extra girth internally or pressure on their head can cause a "headache" like feeling.



AmericanTemplar said:


> Why not just buy a cycling cap? Then you also have something to absorb sweat and keep it from dripping in your eyes...


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Double-sided tape might work, and would not hurt the polycarbonate shell.If you need extra strength, try to find some VHB tape from 3M. That is a permanent attachment, though.


----------

